# Emergency Adoptions Needed For Kings



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

I know....another plea for the King pigeons in San Francisco....but please read!

I know Elizabeth has been pleading for us all to consider adopting the SF King pijis and she has been quite successful...HOWEVER....right now the SF shelters are at maximum capacity and euthanasia is a real threat.

If you are within driving distance of SF, please search your property and your heart to see whether you have "room at the Inn" for even ONE needy pigeon...consider it a Christmas present for both you AND the bird .


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ditto to Kippermom's post .. bumping up. Please, please help if you can.

Terry


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

I would LOVe to adopt a king If yall shipped them, because I'm in texas.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Columba livia! said:


> I would LOVe to adopt a king If yall shipped them, because I'm in texas.


Well, they do and can ship. You need to be talking to ElizabethY to make arrangements. Winter weather may be a problem, but if you qualify as an adoptive home, then perhaps transport can be arranged if post office shipping won't work due to the weather.

Terry


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

Coolness I'll consider it. Thanks


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi Steven!

If your really interested...(which I myself can't say enough good things about KINGS...)) You would need to fill out an adoption form which you can find here: (scroll down at www.Mickaboo.org/MickaCoo)

Also... you can contact Elizabeth at: [email protected]

They make such amazing pets... There is not one day that goes by that I'm so grateful that I adopted Journey! Best of luck to you!


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

thanks. I might have to wait to think about it untill next spring though.


----------



## barnam (Aug 24, 2009)

It seems to me this problem won't go away until we successfully shut down live poultry sales in Chinatown and elsewhere. It is completely deplorable. I do think that the city takes cultural sensitivity too far at times.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

barnam said:


> It seems to me this problem won't go away until we successfully shut down live poultry sales in Chinatown and elsewhere. It is completely deplorable. I do think that the city takes cultural sensitivity too far at times.


 I totally agree with you.


----------



## Birdbarn (Aug 22, 2007)

As a long time SF resident before fleeing to the mountains for a better quality of life, the City has tried to control this issue for many years with little success. The Asian community is very strong politically in this town. I think the one concession was the Kings would not be in cages directly on the street. Currently, most Chinatown markets carry Kings but they are now located in the back behind the curtain. Because of this practice, I never patronized any of these places.

At my Birdbarn, I currently have nine Mickaboo rescues including five male Kings. KC, KP, Bruno, Vinnie and Lucky all enjoying the life at the Birdbarn.

Kings are great to have in your loft and they fit right in. I have never regretted taking these birds and hope to assist down the road.


----------



## brdsrcool (Dec 1, 2009)

Is it bad to get a pair and raise the babies? why do they sell them in china town to me the image that comes to my head is like a pigeon mill that has all these birds in lil cages. but ive never been there so ya.
ben


----------



## brdsrcool (Dec 1, 2009)

i think raising birds as a hobby is good and learning to keep records is great! i keep records with my rabbits and cavies and am very selective what i breed and who i sell to
Ben


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

It is not "BAD" to rescue a pair and raise the babies if you take lifetime responsbility for the offspring either directly or indirectly...but you have to understand that babies are only babies for a few months, then they are adults. 

As rescuers, our motto is not to breed or buy when there are healthy young birds being euthanized just because they have no one to provide a home for them. 

That does not make all the breeders out there "BAD" people....but I would encourage *all* pigeon keepers to either set aside some space for the less fortunate and adopt a few birds to keep on the side...or donate some money to the causes that do provide that care. We are pigeon lovers...if WE do not provide for them, who will?

I know in the horse industry there is a movement for owners to take in ex-race horses to support "horses" in general. And dog lovers who find greyhounds homes after they are done racing.

WE are the pigeon/dove people...and if there are birds who need help due to indiscriminate breeding practices, then WE should assist.

But that's just my opinion...


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

brdsrcool said:


> Is it bad to get a pair and raise the babies? why do they sell them in china town to me the image that comes to my head is like a pigeon mill that has all these birds in lil cages. but ive never been there so ya.
> ben



They sell pigeons in China town because some people like to eat them, just like chickens, ducks, etc.

Like kippermom stated if you breed them you are responsible for not only the parents but also the babies.


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

...and I understand husbandry and raising King pigeons for their meat...I am not a vegetarian. But even livestock need to be kept humanely until they are slaughtered and I eat them! The rescued Kings in SF are past the age where they can be eaten...they have been abandoned to starve or be ripped to shreds by cats... I would not condone that for a pig or cow....and do not condone it for the King pigeons. All of these meat animals have been raised in captivity and have no coping skills when left on their own....you can eat them, or you can keep them healthy as lifetime pets or as breeding stock...but you do NOT get to starve or abuse them. 

But again, that is just my opinion...


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Thank You*

Thank You.

From my heart- _thank you._


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Bumping!!!

I have to agree with something that was said, because I believe it.

WE are the pigeon people, if we can turn our backs on these birds..people that know nothing about pigeons will too.

Please if you keep pigeon, consider adopting a king or two. You do not have to let them have babies...just a place where they can be pigeons.

If you can't adopt then see if you can donate...every little bit adds up.

Me and Mickacoo...
I started donating in September of this year. 

In October, I learned about the out of state adoption and I contacted Elizabethy to see how to do it. I was honest on every question, but had my doubts on if I'd be able to qualify for adoption. I then started working on my loft. I was able to adopt four little angels, and recieved them on November 3rd. 

These birds are WONDERFUL, they remind me of penguins with beaks of candy corn. They have cute personalities, and have became an important part of my pet flock. When I look at them, I also remember where each have came from and I am reminded that they are fighters and survivors.

I continued to support Mickacoo by making another donation this month. I am glad to do this, because it is helping to save others..I can't adopt them all but I can support the ones not yet adopted by donating.

I will be posting about my pigeons very soon.. 
I saw this post and didnt want it to get left behind.

Happy Holidays!
-Hilly


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WELL DONE, Hilly!!

You are sooo correct! I would love to have a KING someday!

I know we will look forward to your updates and pictures!!

THANK YOU FOR POSTING!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*12/30 Update: 8 Kings At Sfacc At Risk Of Euthanasia For Space*

Hello-

SF Animal Care & Control has, along with all their many dogs, cats, rats, bunnies, quail, etc. EIGHT king pigeons that need to be adopted in the coming week or be euthanized for space.

I am still too full to take anybody in. I am doing all I can to find adopters but, as you know, Pigeon Talk is the best place for that!

I'm not asking anyone who's full to crowd your birds with more- that's no good for anybody.

And, with the weather so rough, I don't think it is even safe to ship again till spring (too high a risk for long delays due to storms).

So that means local folks who aren't too full up and who want to save a big, white, sweet pigeon or two from euthanasia.

Please contact me at [email protected] or adopt direct from the shelter if you prefer.

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

I feel the real problem is that asking anyone that has pigeons and loves pigeons already has so little room to help .. either their lofts are so full up or their income is so low that they can offer so little help to the ever increasing populations in need for all those other pigeons out there ... the only way to really help is in finding new resources and finding ways to open new people up to the world of pigeons ..asking people who already have them is like trying to fill an overflowing river in a rainstorm.. just my 2 cents


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

In an emergency....like this....local folks need to step up and take just one or two birds and keep them in travel cages if necessary as fosters until permanent homes can be found in the Spring when the weather will allow shipping again.....a small travel cage is a whole lot better than DEAD!!!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

kippermom said:


> In an emergency....like this....local folks need to step up and take just one or two birds and keep them in travel cages if necessary as fosters until permanent homes can be found in the Spring when the weather will allow shipping again.....a small travel cage is a whole lot better than DEAD!!!


Agree! When I moved in to take care of my elderly mother, I had to build a new loft for my birds and put my house on the market for sale.
My plan is to buy another large garden shed - when my house sells, divide it into 2 sections with a flight cage on each end. One side for my fantails, and the other side free for adopting. "Walter", my first King Pigeon that I recently adopted is a sweetheart! I will adopt some of the kings, but my situation doesn't help you NOW 
I hope to have this accomplished this spring or by early summer.
Hey - anybody want to buy a nice Cape style house on the best fishing pond, stocked by the state with trout, in New Hampshire!!!!


----------

